# My First Friday



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Well not really, but first time I have started a Friday thread....

My new Hotmog-style RLT-29 - thanks to ESL for the case, Hotmog for the info, and last but not least Roy, for the dial, movement and assembly at a very fair price!

:rltb:










-- Tim


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice Tim

This one for me, had to glue the glass back in so giving it the ride, always the glass on these things they get old and pop out, almost lost it on the floor but caught it with my foot!










.............


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tim, very cool mate, I have one of those sat on my desk today as a desk clock. 

For me... It can only be one thing, my brand new replacement IWC Big Pilot....Loving this watch!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice James, I've been admiring pocket watches more and more these days... Mind you, my watchmaker was waving a Patek Philippe deck chronometer which he is repairing, under my nose today... Absolutely gorgeous, the decoration and anglage - so understated and so perfect... Sod the Daytona or DSSD, give me one of those any day.

My dad has an H. Stone similar to the one you are selling, but a cheaper case (still silver, hallmarked in Chester 1901) - but this is his grandfather's, bought when he was a fireman on the Railways around Crewe.

-- Tim


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Tim, very cool mate, I have one of those sat on my desk today as a desk clock.


I'm beginning to wonder just how many desk clocks you have Jon (or how many desks? :blink: )? :lol:

Been wearing this today, and for tomorrow too I think (at least until the postie has been :huh: )


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

No surprise here.










Later,

William


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I tried to take some decent whats-in-your-pockets photos last weekend but I was too embarrassed. I'm watching Takashi Miike's "Zebraman", and I'm wearing this:










(great watch, crappy pic.)


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

this is still glued to my wrist after arriving a week or so ago (tried to take it off but it refused to leave....)










avagoodweegend


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

All the talk of asymmetric watches lately, I thought I'd wear this for the day. My fave dress watch.










Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice root veg Foz!



Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, very cool mate, I have one of those sat on my desk today as a desk clock.
> ...


Well... I have 2 desks, but i seem to treat most of my quartz watches as desk clocks at some point... Ive taken some pics of this RLT, but it looks much like you would expect h34r: One thing I would say is that with Roys attention to detail and the new better quality movts these watches now rock! I wouldnt have sold my other ones (I had two initially) if theyd been this good... this one even hits all the markers!!! Well done Roy!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

in_denial said:


> Well not really, but first time I have started a Friday thread....
> 
> My new Hotmog-style RLT-29 - thanks to ESL for the case, Hotmog for the info, and last but not least Roy, for the dial, movement and assembly at a very fair price!
> 
> ...


Very nice Tim, that's probably my favourite RLT29 combo....

Biked into work today so I'm only wearing a digital Timex. It's not worthy of any picture.

A.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Currently this, but waiting for the postman:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Well it's nothing special for me today...Old Seiko Diashock.I bought it for a bit of a project

But after cleaning and regulating it i am starting to like the simplicity of it! Now thinking of

getting something similar but better quality..Maybe Omega Seamaster etc.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

As per my recent (boring) thread I currently have just this watch with others either at the menders or incoming ... Paul


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

IWC Mk XV for me today.


----------



## avantgardaclue (Jul 18, 2008)

My 97 Omega Dynamic...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Today, I'll mostly be wearing my Seiko 7T27, aka the Raf Chrono Gen 2


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

My trusty Seiko 5 - SNX115K










Best Â£60 I ever spent.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

"I sense, sister, now your feelings have betrayed you both, if you wont turn to the dark side perhaps she will"

Wearing my new Jedi today, full post to follow shortly! Well pleased:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Sticking with this one myself for the time being










Soon be Saturday


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

vintage Beijing SZB-1C Shuangling with 40 jewels!


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Rolex GMT Master IIc for me...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Was my dad's and now mine. Cal 564, adjusted 5 positions, 24 jewels


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Precista PRS-5 whilst "optimistically" waiting for the post for my biggest ,most expensive purchase yet!!










Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Waiting for the postman, as well  . Wearing a Seiko in the office today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

had the moxa on since i recieved it from twickerdude.its awesome the finish is fantastic and looks cool.and according to noah the first one of this dial put into a monster case .










jason.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with this one today to try and cheer myself up after selling the Sub.










HAGWA

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Going with this one today to try and cheer myself up after selling the Sub.
> 
> Gary


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :huh:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PRS7 today:










Cheers


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Argos special...










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today 










Had it on alligator strap for a week, but changed back to the bracelet again.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

My faithful Superocean.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pinkwindmill said:


> Argos special...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that quartz movement jewelled? Any pics of the inside!!!??


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JonW said:


> Tim, very cool mate, I have one of those sat on my desk today as a desk clock.
> 
> For me... It can only be one thing, my brand new replacement IWC Big Pilot....Loving this watch!


WOW - superb!!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Still looking around for a soft distressed strap for my new Bathys (4th :blink: ) but meanwhile bought a leather Nato and tried it. Must admit I think it suits the watch well.

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These two for me today...



Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063










*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`*










Optically image stabilised, 2000th shutter speed, yet still a crap photo :wallbash: :taz:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one for me today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

112 on new in today vintage leather Toshi 

( sorry that the watch is full of fingerprints  )


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jeez Jase that scredriver tip looks rounded... you'll have someones dial eye out with that...


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice '29s Tim and Jon (I didn't know you had one as well).

Today my Toshi arrived, so it went straight on to the DA36.










Dark brown Havannah with green stitching.

Fitting it proved to be a time-consuming and frustrating affair compared, for example, with changing a Monster strap. I've never sworn at springbars so much in all my life! With one end in place, the other was almost impossible to push in enough to slide under the other lug - and when it eventually did, it refused to engage with the hole, but just popped out again on the other side. At length I succeeded, only to discover to my exasperation that I'd fitted the straps the wrong way round, so I had to start all over again .... :taz:

Anyway, job eventually done, and I'm well pleased with it  . The strap is excellent quality and I think it adds an extra dimension to the watch.

Great stuff, Rich :thumbsup: . Keep up the good work and you'll have your Omega Blingmaster in no time :lol: .


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

jasonm said:


> 112 on new in today vintage leather Toshi
> 
> ( sorry that the watch is full of fingerprints  )


Perfect Strap for a Bad Ass Watch!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> Jeez Jase that scredriver tip looks rounded... you'll have someones dial eye out with that...


I had almost managed to forget that incident







:tongue2:

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

No decent pics yet  but my SM300 Cal. 550 










Now off to Blackburn for the weekend so better mind them 'holes' :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> No decent pics yet  but my SM300 Cal. 550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cal 552 Stu :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez Jase that scredriver tip looks rounded... you'll have someones dial eye out with that...
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

A Q&D pic of my new watch - arrived this morning 










actually not "my" new watch - I've been thinking about getting one of these for a while, and Jon (B11ocx) very kindly PM'd me to ask if I wanted to borrow his for a while to see if I like it. It arrived this morning - thanks Jon!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Get a real one Rich


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Get a real one Rich


I'm about Â£2.5k short Jase


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even close to a crap photo. :lol: It's in focus, the highlight isn't distracting, the tilt gives some perspective and though the back ground does not really enhance the image, it does not draw attention away either. If you want something to judge crap by, just look at most of my photos. 

Later,

William


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Griff said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Argos special...
> ...


"Don't know" and "No" are the current answers to those questions Griff! If I feel brave I may take the back off over the weekend... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Gym later (so sad on a Friday night, I know, but at least it's quiet...) so this *Casio Tough Solar Protrek PRG 80T with Compass, Altimeter, Barometer*


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Wearin' a suit today, so it's my designated "dress" watch...

*Movado Kingmatic Chronograph; Valjoux 7750*










I know, I know...it's not much of a respected brand 'round these parts, but it amazes me the number of Movados you see on a daily basis. I have a better chance of talking watches with a non-WIS while wearing this than with any of my others. :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Toshi said:


> A Q&D pic of my new watch - arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, glad it arrived safe, and enjoy it.

Somehow, through the ether, I am getting a vision of it having....wait, it is coming through....a T...To...Toshi Strap on it very soon.

:lol: :lol:

Lets have a photo when it does.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Seiko MM 300m


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry about the pic its my first one done with mobile shall have to get a camara now to take a proper photos, anyway casio gshock 500 today i was surposed to doing house repairs . started with good intentions but got sidetracked in the forum regards Bill


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

nt


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one as it'll probably be the last time that I wear it before it goes to it's new home!

Aerowatch 78/100:










Mark


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This for my four hours at work today :yawn:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Fricker made Korsbek Ocean Explorer:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

early finish for me today, invicta off and this on for the rest of the day










got it down to about +8 sec / day on wrist so pretty happy with it.

unlike this photo which is the right way up in photobucket, go figure.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Fricker made Korsbek Ocean Explorer:


Looks pretty good Hari... Are you doing an Arrival thread?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Fricker made Korsbek Ocean Explorer:


I like the look of this one.

Great caseback on them as well.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers guys. Will do an arrival thread. I'm just very embarassed by my photography, it doesn't compare to your efforts.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Friday is my "Cheapie Day"


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

O&W for me. Tried to take it off after wearing it almost constantly for two weeks on holiday but its so comfortable i cant help it


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this for the evening.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

mattbeef said:


> O&W for me. Tried to take it off after wearing it almost constantly for two weeks on holiday but its so comfortable i cant help it


is that a Toshi?


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Divex 500m for me today. Just took this pic and am very pleased with it. Iâ€™m not a good photographer as i only use my 3.2mp phone camera, but i think this one came out great.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

michaelh said:


> Divex 500m for me today. Just took this pic and am very pleased with it. Iâ€™m not a good photographer as i only use my 3.2mp phone camera, but i think this one came out great.


yes. yes it did!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

michaelh said:


> Divex 500m for me today. Just took this pic and am very pleased with it. Iâ€™m not a good photographer as i only use my 3.2mp phone camera, but i think this one came out great.


Great pic Michael. Well done.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mattbeef said:


>


I'm liking these more and more. I remember Roy made a one off version with a black dial and orange hands. I wish i'd bought it when I had the chance.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

yup its on a Toshi


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

michaelh said:


> Divex 500m for me today. Just took this pic and am very pleased with it. Iâ€™m not a good photographer as i only use my 3.2mp phone camera, but i think this one came out great.


Nice!


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

mjolnir said:


> Sticking with this one myself for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

Me too...

26/50 LE...

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> As per my recent (boring) thread I currently have just this watch with others either at the menders or incoming ... Paul


awesome


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> had the moxa on since i recieved it from twickerdude.its awesome the finish is fantastic and looks cool.and according to noah the first one of this dial put into a monster case .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome jason........love that


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Fricker made Korsbek Ocean Explorer:


super cool hari....i really like that mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

going out to bobo lobo later...so gonna see if i cant bond with this  if not.....................................


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > had the moxa on since i recieved it from twickerdude.its awesome the finish is fantastic and looks cool.and according to noah the first one of this dial put into a monster case .
> ...


cheers buddy the finish is stunning ,ive changed to this before it goes off to michael tomorrow and its going to come back alot different.










jason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> going out to bobo lobo later...so gonna see if i cant bond with this  if not.....................................


what dont you like about it then? i went through a phase of mm's its the shape i really love it but something about them .one day ill have a real one that could be whats missing -realness.

jason.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I will join in with another IWC


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > going out to bobo lobo later...so gonna see if i cant bond with this  if not.....................................
> ...


could be mate......the cyclops is one  love the case shape......think ive been wearing divers for too long, plus ive seen some of the stuff twickers dude has been doing.....and it looks awesome.......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Orient Ti sliderule










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Have not been able to reach for any other watch in a morning since I bought it.

If I wasnt a horder I would sell most of the others. Still love it


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > Fricker made Korsbek Ocean Explorer:
> ...


yep gorgeous

first thing I did was look on the net for one. Too much for me but bloody fabulas. I like the oceanear as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`*
> ...


Thanks William & sorry, I was in pain & a bad mood on discovering that I didn`t have enough pain killers to last the weekend & no way of getting my repeat prescription until Monday :cry2:

Thankfully I managed to find some more I`d forgotten about so it`s ok now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ventura said:


> Fricker made Korsbek Ocean Explorer:


Wow that is one tough looking watch :thumbsup:

BTW

Jon: What happend to the IWC, how come you had to exchange it 

Gary: Sorry to hear about the resent sale of the sub, hope things are okay mate


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Rose gold Ultra Thin Poljot.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Good evening chaps 

I've been wearing the EZM2 for the last couple of days


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Heres mine.

Desperately waiting by the post box though :nerd:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks William & sorry, I was in pain & a bad mood on discovering that I didn`t have enough pain killers to last the weekend & no way of getting my repeat prescription until Monday :cry2:
> 
> Thankfully I managed to find some more I`d forgotten about so it`s ok now


It's good that it has worked out for the weekend. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PhilM said:


> BTW
> 
> Jon: What happend to the IWC, how come you had to exchange it


It had a habit of stopping when not being worn. I think it was the brake that stops the power at 1 day (stops the watch losing time when power is low) just touching as any movemnet would restart it, but after two trips to the local Richemont service center I was over it (they had had it longer than I had) and so I talked to the Territory manager and agreed a replacement - pretty unhead of with the Swiss brands. So I had to wait 6weeks as these are limited production and then I got the call. Its so nice to have one again


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> going out to bobo lobo later...so gonna see if i cant bond with this  if not.....................................


we didnt "bond" :sadwalk: :no:


----------

